# Monday AM....Destin ....Joes Bayou



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Going out for the early bite.... Drop for bottoms.....troll on the way in......Can take one or two....

PM if interested


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Went this AM ......3rd boat at the ramp..... Plenty of Threadfins....few cigs...

Caught snapper limit quickly.....scouted some spots then chased AJs.......no keepers...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun. How far did you run?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to hear you did alright.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi lobster**,

Ran S. about 5 mi.....caught limit there....then scouted about 10 mi. eastward, then went to find AJ... didn't happen... fun trip..... our early/in early


----------

